

The problem with pull requests / code reviews - philfreo
http://philfreo.com/blog/the-problem-with-pull-requests-code-reviews/

======
peter_l_downs
If you're interesting in an alternative, I highly recommend Phabricator [0], a
fantastic suite of tools that came out of Facebook. It has all sorts of random
modules (memegen equivalents, etc.) but it has a really great feature tracker
and a really great code review tool. Addressing your particular issue, it also
shows the output of git diff, but includes buttons for '20 more lines of
context' at the top and bottom of the diff [1].

Also, Evan Priestly (the lead contributor) responds immediately to any sort of
issue and the source is readable. My workplace hosts our own, but I think
there may be a hosted version available, too.

[0] <http://phabricator.org/> [1] <http://imgur.com/BK55AKF>

~~~
drtse4
Another happy user of phabricator here, i introduced it as a single
alternative to the usual set of tools we were using to track bugs, doing
reviews, maintain a wiki, etc... and my coworkers seems to like it too.

There are really a lot of additional modules (internal blogs, pastebin, images
directory, polls and recently a web layout review tool) that are not really
needed in a "traditional" setting, but the base functionalities are there and
the tool can be adapted to different workflows. So, if someone is evaluating
alternatives for an internal infrastructure, i'd give it a try.

Edit: And in such "traditional" workplace, you'll likely need the option
_'phabricator.serious-business' = > true_ in your config file (it replaces
button names with saner alternatives).

------
DanielRibeiro
My biggest issue with pull requests was lack of syntax highlight. I managed to
fix that though[1]. It would be nice to have it as a native feature though.

[1] [https://github.com/danielribeiro/github-diff-
highlight#githu...](https://github.com/danielribeiro/github-diff-
highlight#github-diff-highlight)

------
philfreo
Someone pointed out that Bitbucket actually already has my "click '...' to
expand" idea. Might be nicer with an animation, or if they started loading the
AJAX request upon hover instead of click since it takes a while, but overall
works well.

------
birken
At Thumbtack we use Github for our source control, but not our code review. We
use rietveld -- <https://code.google.com/p/rietveld/>, which is an open source
code review tool made to be similar to Google's internal code review tool,
Mondrain.

It has a much better view of the diff, incorporating much more context and a
side-by-side view (here is a example change I just randomly pulled from
rietveld's internal rietveld:
<https://codereview.appspot.com/8726052/diff/1/pom.xml>). It also has the
ability to group multiple in-line comments together in chunks, so it is
apparent to coworkers when one round of the code review is done and they
should work on it and get it back to you. It also has tons of other great
features (email integration, keyboard shortcuts for moving around the code,
etc etc).

Of course, you can only use this if you control a project, and you will have
to do a little integration work, but if code review is an important part of
your team's workflow, I highly recommend the investment.

